
Adaptive query optimization – ML to improve Postgres analytical queries - craigkerstiens
https://github.com/tigvarts/aqo
======
opaqe
Any proofs, reference papers, visuals showing the experimental runs? I've dug
around the databases department at my uni and I've heard this exact
application of ML to query optimization floating around, but never anything
substantial, so I'm curious.

------
pgaddict
Sadly, no info about license in the github repository ...

